# FAO Mums of boys!!



## xx~Lor~xx

Right, mums of boys, nappy changing!!

Tell me your tips and secrets for not getting peed on/using two nappies at every change/ going through two sets of clothes per change?! :dohh:

I'm failing :haha: My goddd it's different to changing a girl!

xoxox


----------



## EffyKat

we keep his old nappy under him.. and when we see his little tadger rise we cover it with the front of his nappy.. KWIM?


----------



## Sarah10

I always lift his nappy (front) first a little bit, he usually wee's when he gets fresh air to his willy! So i can see if he is pickling without it going everywhere! :lol: xx


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Thanks girls, I'm finding it difficult to tell when he's about to wee too :haha: It waves everywhere :dohh: BOYS! They wait, I swear! :rofl: Logan doesn't wee for ages... then he goes for it just when I don't need him to! 

xoxox


----------



## annawrigley

Haha it gets better as they get older, but in the early days tbh I just let myself get weed on :rofl: Wow that sounds great. But yeah once it had started i'd just sit there like "oh god". He hardly ever does it now xxx


----------



## xgem27x

Gently lift the nappy, but still keeping it covering, and have a peak to see if he is peeing, if he is, let him finish, then like EffyKat said, put the clean nappy underneath, then pull away the dirty and cover him up quick with the clean one, then you can wipe but still have the nappy there to quickly cover if you need to (believe me you will get really quick at covering haha!)... although this doesnt work if he's pooed, because you dont want to pull a clean nappy on a pooey bum, so for that I suggest working quickly lol!

My twins were in SCBU so I had to change their nappies in an incubator with my arms through little windows, and they would pee all over the incubator haha << absolute pain in the arse changing a baby thats in an incubator lol! 

They do grow out of it after a while, its only a newborn thing! And tbh its annoying when they pee all over you, but bloody hilarious when they pee in their own eye haha!! ..or their twin brothers face, but you wont have that problem lol! :D xx


----------



## xgem27x

xx~Lor~xx said:


> Thanks girls, *I'm finding it difficult to tell when he's about to wee too* :haha: It waves everywhere :dohh: BOYS! They wait, I swear! :rofl: Logan doesn't wee for ages... then he goes for it just when I don't need him to!
> 
> xoxox

simple answer to that - looks like he has an erection!!

pointing up, looking larger than usual, slightly swelled looking...then hes about to spray!!


----------



## Hotbump

the first few weeks are hard even for me and i already had one little boy. Even if it doesnt look like he is going to pee i just put a wash cloth on his little worm (thats what my mom calls it) just to make sure.lol.


----------



## rjb

when i babysat boys we'd just recover when they started to pee with the wet diaper.
if it was a dirty diaper, we'd put a wipe over their little part so it wouldn't go anywhere while we wiped their bums.
idk why i'm saying we lol


----------



## lizardbreath

I wondered this too because I was thinking to my self the other day I know how to change a girl but what if this bubs is a boy lol


----------



## faolan5109

I cover lane's witha wipe, it works really well. See ihavea problem with changeing girl because there are so many, ..Places? I know that sounds stupid:haha:

Hope it helps!


----------



## winegums

if we need to change it right away then drop a babywipe on top of his willy while we change him

otherwise we used to let him lay on his changing mat for bum air time lol, then as soon as he's peed (onto his changing mat - which we clean after btw lol) we changed it then


----------



## _laura

Open the nappy, let the air get to it then cover with the nappy again
Hen remeber to point it down when you put thenappy on!


----------



## annawrigley

Ew erection

Changing a pooey boy is a bloody pain, have to clean the willy, in the willy (like the bell end.. sounds so wrong saying it about a baby ha), under the willy, the balls, under the balls, around the balls, another once over just in case. Ha i know this is awful but i have no friends with babies so cant discuss it with anyone else, how hard are balls to clean poo off?? Jeeeeeeez!


----------



## _laura

I hate poo balls!


----------



## annawrigley

:rofl: Bane of my life!


----------



## _laura

I get the oh to do it :haha: he's a boy! They can bond over poo balls! Plus oh attempts to make me laugh if I do it! No idea how it can be THAT funny...
Max always smiles as if he's proud of it though!


----------



## LoisP

Laura, Shaun giggles when I change a poo nappy, it's like, OMFG you know what your doing, don't you!! 
And I have to agree, pooey balls are disgusting. You feel like you've done a really good wipe and BANG there seems to be poo leaking out of their balls or something, how does it get so hidden in their bits and bobs :rofl:


----------



## annawrigley

Lmao :lol:


----------



## lizardbreath

_laura said:


> I hate poo balls!

This made me laugh So flipping hard Totally made my night. :haha:


----------



## AriannasMama

This thread has made my night, lol. I am glad I don't have to deal with these poo balls :haha:


----------



## xgem27x

What is with babies and CHEESE?!?! The twins had cauliflower cheese for dinner last night, and I have some very stinky babies to change today! I can actually smell them from the other room lol! ...all you mums of singleton babies, this is a time you should consider yourself lucky - TWO SMELLY NAPPIES IS NOT FUN!! :haha:


----------



## LoisP

xgem27x said:


> What is with babies and CHEESE?!?! The twins had cauliflower cheese for dinner last night, and I have some very stinky babies to change today! I can actually smell them from the other room lol! ...all you mums of singleton babies, this is a time you should consider yourself lucky - TWO SMELLY NAPPIES IS NOT FUN!! :haha:

I'll remember that next time he has runny poo thats everywhere, all stuck in the balls, bum and up his back 
"Remember lois, could be worse, you could have another nappy identical to this one to change straight after"
:haha:


----------



## xgem27x

LoisP said:


> xgem27x said:
> 
> 
> What is with babies and CHEESE?!?! The twins had cauliflower cheese for dinner last night, and I have some very stinky babies to change today! I can actually smell them from the other room lol! ...all you mums of singleton babies, this is a time you should consider yourself lucky - TWO SMELLY NAPPIES IS NOT FUN!! :haha:
> 
> I'll remember that next time he has runny poo thats everywhere, all stuck in the balls, bum and up his back
> "Remember lois, could be worse, you could have another nappy identical to this one to change straight after"
> :haha:Click to expand...

When OH is here I do a sneaky sniff test when he's not looking and he "coinsidently" ends up with the pooey nappy and I get the wet nappy! Haha I'm evil! :haha:


----------



## rockys-mumma

You know what with all this pooey ball talk (LOL) i would imagine a girl is harder to change a dirty nappy as they have more places to hide it as such! At least with boys its all... right there lol.

My friend said she uses cotton buds on her little girl as she is just so hard to clean :wacko::shock:


----------



## hurryupsept

haha poo balls ... thats one of the things that makes me want him to grow quicker so he can bloody do that himself :haha: as for the weeing, i used to always get attacked, but i do the cloth over his bits and bobs now. works surprisingly well! :thumbup: they do it on purpose though i swear! lool.

and cotton buds? there arent THAT many places :haha:

i love this thread, really cheered me up!! :flower:


----------



## Char.due.jan

Oh god! I wish I hadn't read this thread now :| haha!


----------



## hurryupsept

Char.due.jan said:


> Oh god! I wish I hadn't read this thread now :| haha!

haha, its okay, after a short while you see the funny side to it all :haha:


----------



## xgem27x

hurryupsept said:


> Char.due.jan said:
> 
> 
> Oh god! I wish I hadn't read this thread now :| haha!
> 
> haha, its okay, after a short while you see the funny side to it all :haha:Click to expand...

Agreed! For some reason you just find it really funny and cute! If it was say... my OH peeing on me - not so fun! But when its a cute little chubba bubba, its not so bad lol! :haha:


----------



## annawrigley

Haa you have so much to look forward to!


----------



## _laura

xgem27x said:


> LoisP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xgem27x said:
> 
> 
> When OH is here I do a sneaky sniff test when he's not looking and he "coinsidently" ends up with the pooey nappy and I get the wet nappy! Haha I'm evil! :haha:
> 
> I do EXACTLY the same!Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## nervouspains

My son hit himself in the eye twice with his pee lol xx


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

:rofl: girls you've totally made my night :rofl: Not laughed so much in ages!!!

Thanks for all the advice :flower: I'll try and get more speedy with the nappy changes!! I've started notiing he goes from rying to quiet RIGHT before he piddles.. so hoping I can catch him next time :haha: 

Oh godd we were at the clinic today and he'd just been weighed and OH handed him to me... and WHOOOOOOSSSSSSSSHHHHH! A mini, yet LONG, fountain came rushing out all over the floor :rofl: Fortunately he missed everyone except my hands but he wasn't half close to getting OH and my daughter :dohh: Boys make nappy changing a challenge! 

And.. so far, I would agree, balls are HELL to clean poo off! And I'm finding boys are harder to change than girls, but maybe that's because I'm so used to doing my daughters now, and she's fairly cooperative with me!

xoxox


----------



## leoniebabey

MUSLINS!
cover the area with a muslin :thumbup:


----------



## x__amour

Haha, this thread made me laugh! Whew, this makes me grateful for a girl! :haha:


----------



## LoisP

xx~Lor~xx said:


> :rofl: girls you've totally made my night :rofl: Not laughed so much in ages!!!
> 
> Thanks for all the advice :flower: I'll try and get more speedy with the nappy changes!! I've started notiing he goes from rying to quiet RIGHT before he piddles.. so hoping I can catch him next time :haha:
> 
> *Oh godd we were at the clinic today and he'd just been weighed and OH handed him to me... and WHOOOOOOSSSSSSSSHHHHH! A mini, yet LONG, fountain came rushing out all over the floor  Fortunately he missed everyone except my hands but he wasn't half close to getting OH and my daughter  Boys make nappy changing a challenge! *And.. so far, I would agree, balls are HELL to clean poo off! And I'm finding boys are harder to change than girls, but maybe that's because I'm so used to doing my daughters now, and she's fairly cooperative with me!
> 
> xoxox

One time when shaun was getting weighed he weed all over the midwife (which i LOVED because she was a total bitch to me!), then when i was cleaning him up and getting a new nappy on him he weed again all over the bed, changing bag, clean clothes... it got everywhere! lol


----------



## RiverSong

I noticed that when he starts peeing if i make a sudden noise IE yelp in surprise, he stops? Gives me enough time to get a nappy on him anyway.

And no i don't shout at him, it's startling when you look away and all of a sudden there's a jet of pee going over your shoulder :p xxx


----------



## brandonsgirl

Lmao this thread is so funny!!
Totally agree with the balls situation lol. And it was so much easier to change him when he was younger lol. There was never any hands to throw the wipe away or to grab the pooey nappy and throw it across the room. 
Lol i remember this one time my mum was changing him (poop) he had manage to turn himself all over onto his front and try his very best to crawl away as my mum had just caught his feet.. She hadnt wiped him yet either. Lol i laughed so hard. I know i should have helped but hey, we have to change them all the time lol.


----------



## Srrme

I don't know how many times my LO has peed on me. :dohh:


----------



## GypsyDancer

well..zach has only recently started doing this when im in the middle of changing him..i try to put a towel underneath him and put it between his legs if im not ready to put his nappy on so if he does wee it goes on the towel..
i also make sure i have his nappy opened up ready to put on and get aload of baby wipes ready on my knee so i dont havta keep reaching to pull them out the packet..
But yeah like someone else said i just let him wee on me now..hes started doing it in public too..wee'd all over the weighing scales the other day
then he had his hospital appointment and i placed him on the scales not thinking that there was a computer right infront..he weed all over it! :blush:


----------



## faolan5109

Never been peed on thank god but the poo balls SUCK! Idk but its seems like Lane is "big" So Getting him clean is a pain, and it gets everywhere!


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

LoisP said:


> xx~Lor~xx said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: girls you've totally made my night :rofl: Not laughed so much in ages!!!
> 
> Thanks for all the advice :flower: I'll try and get more speedy with the nappy changes!! I've started notiing he goes from rying to quiet RIGHT before he piddles.. so hoping I can catch him next time :haha:
> 
> *Oh godd we were at the clinic today and he'd just been weighed and OH handed him to me... and WHOOOOOOSSSSSSSSHHHHH! A mini, yet LONG, fountain came rushing out all over the floor  Fortunately he missed everyone except my hands but he wasn't half close to getting OH and my daughter  Boys make nappy changing a challenge! *And.. so far, I would agree, balls are HELL to clean poo off! And I'm finding boys are harder to change than girls, but maybe that's because I'm so used to doing my daughters now, and she's fairly cooperative with me!
> 
> xoxox
> 
> One time when shaun was getting weighed he weed all over the midwife (which i LOVED because she was a total bitch to me!), then when i was cleaning him up and getting a new nappy on him he weed again all over the bed, changing bag, clean clothes... it got everywhere! lolClick to expand...

:rofl: :rofl: I've not had a 'double wee' yet, BUT he's only 6 days old... plenty of time :haha:

ahh I dont want to smell of pee all day :dohh: i have limited clothing i can wear atm too because i'm not back into 'normal' clothes. I think baby sick smell is more than ebough atm, mmmm it;s lovely XD 

Muslin is a gooooood plan!!! I don't use wipes yet as he's only a newborn, it's cotton wool and water for us and cotton wool on his worm just doesn't work. I'm thinking noww I could cut up a muslin and use them to cover his little hose so THANK YOUUU leoniebaby!

xoxox


----------



## leoniebabey

xx~Lor~xx said:


> LoisP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xx~Lor~xx said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: girls you've totally made my night :rofl: Not laughed so much in ages!!!
> 
> Thanks for all the advice :flower: I'll try and get more speedy with the nappy changes!! I've started notiing he goes from rying to quiet RIGHT before he piddles.. so hoping I can catch him next time :haha:
> 
> *Oh godd we were at the clinic today and he'd just been weighed and OH handed him to me... and WHOOOOOOSSSSSSSSHHHHH! A mini, yet LONG, fountain came rushing out all over the floor  Fortunately he missed everyone except my hands but he wasn't half close to getting OH and my daughter  Boys make nappy changing a challenge! *And.. so far, I would agree, balls are HELL to clean poo off! And I'm finding boys are harder to change than girls, but maybe that's because I'm so used to doing my daughters now, and she's fairly cooperative with me!
> 
> xoxox
> 
> One time when shaun was getting weighed he weed all over the midwife (which i LOVED because she was a total bitch to me!), then when i was cleaning him up and getting a new nappy on him he weed again all over the bed, changing bag, clean clothes... it got everywhere! lolClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: I've not had a 'double wee' yet, BUT he's only 6 days old... plenty of time :haha:
> 
> ahh I dont want to smell of pee all day :dohh: i have limited clothing i can wear atm too because i'm not back into 'normal' clothes. I think baby sick smell is more than ebough atm, mmmm it;s lovely XD
> 
> Muslin is a gooooood plan!!! I don't use wipes yet as he's only a newborn, it's cotton wool and water for us and cotton wool on his worm just doesn't work. I'm thinking noww I could cut up a muslin and use them to cover his little hose so THANK YOUUU leoniebaby!
> 
> xoxoxClick to expand...

Thats fine, i was forever getting covered in pee till i thought of doing that i even used old teatowels! Much easier to throw a muslin in the wash rather than a full outfit! I just doubled it over and covered the area and i i noticed him weeing i would hold it down a little to soak it up. 

x


----------



## annawrigley

His 'worm' :rofl: That sounds sooo wrong! Would it be creepy to ask everyone what they call their LO's 'worms'? This thread cant get much wronger :haha:

I call Noah's his dinkle usually, sometimes willy winkle, sometimes when I'm feeling boring its just his willy. :smug:

ETA: Just read this post back, and come to the conclusion its definitely creepy. Very creepy.


----------



## brandonsgirl

Lol he peed all over the computer? Was it alright lol?


----------



## hurryupsept

annawrigley said:


> His 'worm' :rofl: That sounds sooo wrong! Would it be creepy to ask everyone what they call their LO's 'worms'? This thread cant get much wronger :haha:
> 
> I call Noah's his dinkle usually, sometimes willy winkle, sometimes when I'm feeling boring its just his willy. :smug:
> 
> ETA: Just read this post back, and come to the conclusion its definitely creepy. Very creepy.

:rofl: no imput just :rofl:


----------



## GypsyDancer

brandonsgirl said:


> Lol he peed all over the computer? Was it alright lol?

I dont know :blush: I just apologised and quickly left! 
The lady didnt look too happy but they shouldnt leave a computer RIGHT next to the weighing scales so serves them right :haha:


----------



## GypsyDancer

nervouspains said:


> My son hit himself in the eye twice with his pee lol xx

LOL ohh bless him
atleast it didnt go in his mouth..


----------



## zoe6660

lol this has made my evening thanks ladies, i dont have a LO but u havnt given good advice and a laugh. x lol


----------



## sarah0108

Max used to do this EVERY nappy change for about 2 months :haha: he usually gives me 1 minute to change a nappy these days before he pees ;)

He still pees on the weighing scales every single time he gets weighed though :lol:


----------



## Nicoleoleole

:shock: Er... remind me never to have a boy :lol:!


----------



## brandonsgirl

Lmao.. Kent hasnt peed on me for a while now.. i proberly just totally jinxd it lol. 
But he is going through his terrible twos. He is so naughty right now! :dohh:


----------

